# Sharp 4 color



## cellexjohn (Jan 25, 2007)

Greetings,

What DVD is suggested for self calibration with the quattron. I have DVE BR but didn't know if that was still usable or not.

Thanks,

John


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

cellexjohn said:


> Greetings,
> 
> What DVD is suggested for self calibration with the quattron. I have DVE BR but didn't know if that was still usable or not.
> 
> ...


The DVE blu ray is very good. :T


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

The DVE disc is just fine for those quattrons but that disc will not help on color management issues. It does not have the proper patterns for that.

The free disc AVSHD available for download at the Spectracal site has all the patterns one might need, just no explanations on what patterns to use. You just have to do that learning somewhere else. 

The yellow pixel thing is a red herring. Nothing really new ... just more marketing to differentiate their product from competition.

DLP projection has had additional colors for years and years ... 

Regards


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's great to have you here at the Home Theater Shack Michael! :T Unless things change, I'm hoping to be meeting you next September after CEDIA for the THX Video 1 & 2 classes.

Here's the link to the downloads Michael refers to, they're on the bottom of the page.


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Good to be here ... after some nudging from Ray.

CEDIA 2012 THX Class ... hmmm ... we'll have to see on that one. 

Regards


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I' m jealous. I'd love to have mechman in one of my classes!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

michael tlv said:


> CEDIA 2012 THX Class ... hmmm ... we'll have to see on that one.


I hope there is going to be one! :bigsmile: I have to bid my leave from work well in advance and I figured I could count on there being a CEDIA class. I had pestered Gregg a few times in the past about advance notice for these classes as I'd really like to attend one. But I need to know well in advance - like a year or so. 

Maybe you and Gregg could schedule a Minneapolis class? :unbelievable: :heehee:


----------

